# R.I.P. DaBird



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I mistakenly left DaBird out when I went visiting family today.
Came home to a toy with no string attached and half of the feathers pulled out. RIP DaBird, you will be terribly missed until I can purchase another one.  :sad


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

You can buy a refill which is just the feathered part and the swivel which clips onto the wand, cheaper then buying the whole thing.
You can even buy the the refills is 3 and 12 packs.
GO-CAT Feather Toys


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive gotta get one of these. I know they are like the best cat toy ever, i just never come across them in the pet stores. I think im gonna order one online soon


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

*Not made to last*

Da Bird is definitively not made to last for some cats. I have gone through five feathers in one month. My cat is very hyper during play and is absolutely ruthless to the poor toy! This is when I pull out the virtually indestructible cat dancer toy.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I have gone through several feather replacements with my cats. They absolutely LOVE this toy.
This time they chewed the string into pieces (yes, now I have to check that they didn't eat any of it)
I will be purchasing another one and several refills. I just need to make sure I never forget to put it back in it's hiding spot when not in use!


----------



## Howlinbob (Mar 8, 2012)

I got a Da Bird toy for our gang, but after I'd ordered it, I came across an almost identical toy elsewhere, called simply 'cat feather toy'. It was a bunch of feathers, on a swivel attachment, on a string, on a rod, and it was a mere £1.99. So I bought it, curious to see if it could possibly be as good.

And guess what? It's the same if not better. It even makes the noise!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Coolest

Cat toy

EVAR!!!!!!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Hijacking this thread a bit here... 

What's the difference between DaBird and other feather-string-wand toy? I saw plenty of those kind of toys in my local pet store, but I haven't yet see the brand DaBird. Just wonder if they are the same or DaBird has something unique in it?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

A Da Bird toy is simple in construction, but the way it's made, and the materials that it's made from are top notch.

The pole/wand portion is made from fiberglass which is very durable and seems to have the perfect amount of flexibility. It is very thin and black, which is important it's self because it doesn't distract the cats from the main focus, the brightly colored feathers.

Off of the pole/wand is a thin, light, strong, nylon black string. There is very little wind/air drag on the string, and it generally does a good job holding up to abuse. Which it _will _get. It has a fishing swivel at the end.

The feather apparatus is the most impressive part. It is weighted PERFECTLY to fly and spin which drives cats NUTZ!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I found DaBird to be more aeronautically correct, that is, it really does fly (and sound) like a bird.
If your cat is not familiar with DaBird, be cautious. He/she may be scared of it at first, and be careful not to swing it directly at him/her.
Um, like I did. And now Ritz is afraid of DaBird flying above him. So when I get out DaBird I move it on the floor, in front of a tunnel, through which Ritz flies to catch said Bird. Or, Da Mouse.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

When you fly Da Bird, the feathers make a fluttering noise. Lily goes nuts over it. I finally got Harli to play with it this weekend. Harli had been hesitant to play with it unless I dangled it around her scratching post (because the first time I played with it, I accidently clunked her in the head with it). Sometimes I drag it across the floor too. But it's best flying because of the noise.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Check ebay for some great special offers - up to half price on the feathers refill for quantities of 5 or 10, maybe less for a stock of 20 or 30. 

I've come to the conclusion that Da Bird is worth any money - just like good quality food. It's not just a toy, it's psychological medicine, especially for indoor cats. And great physical exercise too. And cats go crazy about it. I'm replacing feather refills every week, because once it's not in perfect shape, it loses its appeal and becomes just another toy. If the stem of one of the feathers is broken, it won't fly the same.

When the stray got into the house and I found myself with a very tense situation between the now 3 cats, and was at a loss, I replaced the refill on Da Bird and that moment was the beginning of the improvement between them.

I once wrote a thread on Da Bird on here - I just can't recommend Da Bird enough. And it's patented, which means you won't find any other brand or wand toy with its aerodynamic unique qualities.

When people come to me for advice, I tell them: Orijen, Da Bird, high places and the best vet you can find.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks! Sounds awesome  It seems our local Petsmart and PetValu doesn't carry it, so I will try to find one online.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What beats me is why the strays I feed go crazy about Da Bird but are indifferent to the real birds that surround them all day...


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Yingying-request it at petvalu! Mine just started carrying it within the last month.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

yingying said:


> Thanks for the info folks! Sounds awesome  It seems our local Petsmart and PetValu doesn't carry it, so I will try to find one online.


I'm not sure where in Toronto you're located...but a few (not many) of the PetValu stores do carry Da Bird. I bought it a few months back at the PetValu in Cliffside/Scarborough (2463 Kingston Road). You could try that store, if it's not too far away from you or if you have no luck online.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Around here PetSmart does not carry DaBird. But PetCo and Pet Supplies Plus do. Also carried in the "feed-rite" stores here locally.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I got mine at PetCo. Walked by it and thought "So that's what everyone is so worked up about.... looks pretty plain to me". Bought it anyway.

Now every night I have to deal with meows, and meows, and meows begging me to get Da dang Bird out.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi has destroyed many Da Bird's in the past year, so I now buy refill packs on Amazon which is much cheaper. Plus you can get other attachments to spice it up (though nothing beats the actual bird).


----------



## Violetzephyr (Feb 26, 2012)

Hanx begs for Da Bird! It's by far his favorite toy and I'm so happy to have finally found a toy I don't have to coax him to play with


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely no feather toys for Toby. Too strong a prey drive. He goes after feathers and grabs on to then like a lion on an antelope, doesn't let go until they're all ripped out


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

hal1 said:


> Absolutely no feather toys for Toby. Too strong a prey drive. He goes after feathers and grabs on to then like a lion on an antelope, doesn't let go until they're all ripped out


Da Bird drives some kitties absolutely bonkers, big kitties like MCC will bounce off the walls trying to get da bird knocking everything in their path over.
Some cats need a toy that can take a lot of punishment.
BTW we need some updated pictures of your pocket Leopard.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought a new Da Bird recently with 5 different attachments. Timmy had the fathers pulled from the first after 4 minutes of play, we put on another attachment (it was like shiny streamers) and he had that broken in 10 minutes. I feel a bit bad cos Gordon and Pixie loved playing with them but when Timmy catches them he just 'kills' them. We're keeping the other attachments for special occasions now!


----------

